# Scarves For Sale



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I did not get to one of the Winter Craft Fairs I had intended to and so I have some scarves for sale. Twenty dollars each includes flat rate shipping in the USA. Scarf and hat sets are 25.00 and includes flat rate shipping in the USA. I accept PayPal at [email protected]. I do work during the week during the day and so I cannot check the forum or my email until I get home. Length includes fringe.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

In the above pictures:
#1 Beautiful blends of blues and greens. 6x66
#2 Pinks and brows, yarn is a little bulkier. 6 and Â½ by 82
#3 Beautiful blend of cranberry with just a tiny bit of dark sage 6x72
#4 Sage with flecks of browns. The sage color is a deeper than what came out in the photo. 6x82
#5 Country blue with dangling heart fringe. 5 and Â½ by 70
#6 Minty Green set. Hat fits an adult. 7 x 64
#7 Blue with specks of white and red. The butterfly is just pinned on with a safety pin so you can 
#8 Soft country Blue with a shell pattern 9x76move it if you like. 6 and Â½ by 70
#9 Dark blue with white fringe and accent thread. 7 x 66


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

In the pictures below

#10 Blended brown boucle yarn with black edges. 7x66
#11 Cream and yellow Accent stripe has flecks of other colors. 6 and Â½ by 66
#12 Navy boucle. Very cozy! 7 and Â½ by 68
#13 Sunny yellow set. The hat is on the smaller size &#8211; more for an older child. If you like the scarf but the hat would be too small you can get just the scarf. 6 and Â½ by 60
#14 Blended greens, blues and yellows. The colors are more intense in person and it looks mostly green. The hat fits an adult. 6 and Â½ by 74
#15 Bright cherry red. The photo looks a little orange but the scarf is bright red. 8x76
#16 Green open basket pattern 7 and Â½ by 68
#17 The actual color is slightly deeper purple. 7 x 64
#18 White and pink boucle yarn &#8211; lofty and cozy 7 x 68
#19 Cream and grayish brown boucle yarn was used this cozy scarf 7 and Â½ by 67


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Beautiful work and incredible prices. I also make and sell scarves and hats and know how much work you put into them without mentioning the costs of the yarn.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words, PonderosaQ. You should pop over to the fiber forum and share some pictures of your work! 

#15 is sold.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

SusanMary, I got your PM and many thanks! Sent you one back to be sure which one you wanted...


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

#6 is sold. Thank you so much, SusanMary!


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Darn missed no. 6 the minty green set..... Waaaa.....


----------



## Susan Mary (May 8, 2004)

Both were a gift for my sister.

She loved the gift..

Thank you so much.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, SusanMary did she get it already? I am so happy that she liked it!

#10 is sold. Thank you!!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Kasota
Is there any chance you have the yarn to match scarf #1 to make a matching hat?
Thanks


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'd take #1, the blue and green, in a heartbeat if it were longer. I really like 80 - 85" inch scarves, and they are near impossible to find. PM me if you can make one like #1 but at least 80" long.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Unfortunately, the yarn for #1 was a special order that I bought to make an afghan for someone. I had enough left to make a scarf, but haven't enough left for a hat or to make another one. I am so sorry! 

#1, #4 and #19 are sold. 

Many thanks, everyone! I am always so humbled that people will spend their hard earned dollars on my wee projects! It is very much appreciated!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

#7 and #8 are both sold! Many thanks, everyone! You are all simply the BEST! 

Kas


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oops! I just sent payment for both. Did someone else snag them out from under me? :Bawling:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Nope! Those are yours!!! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Belfrybat, mom said to tell you she is very happy to make you a couple more butterflies. She is so cute... "Someone wants another butterfly?! Oh, I would be HAPPY to make more! 

 You made her day.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

#5 is also sold. Thank you, Farmmaid!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Scarves that are sold: 1,4,5,6,7,8,10,15 and 19. 

Available: 2,3,9, 11,12,13,14,16,17,18

I have a few more that I will post over the weekend and a couple hooded scarves as well. 

Many thanks, everyone!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Kasota said:


> Belfrybat, mom said to tell you she is very happy to make you a couple more butterflies. She is so cute... "Someone wants another butterfly?! Oh, I would be HAPPY to make more!
> 
> You made her day.


I'm always happy to receive butterflies. Your mom is the best! Thanks.


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow Kasota! You do such beautiful work!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, LibertyGirl! 

I have to say I really do enjoy it. During the day I live in "cube world" and sit in front of a computer all day. It is so relaxing to come home and simply do something with my hands where I can see the results. 

I love your tag line. Reminds me of a friend at work. She snorts every time she laughs. If you snort, she will laugh and snort and can't help it. It's one of those infectious laughs that gets everyone going even when we don't know why....


----------



## Susan Mary (May 8, 2004)

Just saw my sister's in person. So pretty going to order more. Love them.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Susan Mary, I am so glad that you liked it! That warms my heart!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

My scarves arrived today and they are more beautiful in person than the pictures show. The handiwork is superb, and I got 3 more butterflies than I expected -- a real bonus. I almost feel guilty paying so little for them. Thank you very much, Linda (and mom).


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you so for the kind words! You made my day!


----------

